# Costume idea from the movie "Curtains"



## MrNightmare (Mar 2, 2009)

One of my favorite movies that horrified me as a child was the 1983 movie "Curtains". I was freaked out by the killer and the creepy mask the she wore. This year, I plan on looking into wearing this and running around on roller blades. Does anyone know where to get this mask... (one like it?).

View attachment 10415


----------



## digbugsgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

I don't think I've ever even heard of that movie before. I'll have to look it up. She certainly does look creepy!


----------

